# Question... Help's da puppeh?



## ChaseFollies (Oct 28, 2008)

K, I guess this might be a viable place to post this.

I'm an artist who has a serious aversion to tablets... unless it's a beeg one that behaves like a screen... still drool over the cintiq 21 inch... <*drools muchly*>  Anyways, failing that, I had a friend tell me a little while back about a program that would allow me to set frames.

I don't even have the vaguest notion of what the program would be called or how to search for it.  I'm wondering if anyone has heard of any such program and can potentially direct me towards it.  Would be nice not to have to draft frames every time I want to do a project.  It's nasty enough doing the story boards never mind the drafting.

If you can help me out, lemme know -^^-.  Sure hope I put this in the right spot.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 28, 2008)

uh...you're in the right place...but I know nothing. Best kind of tablet as far as i'm concerned is that nifty Microsoft laptop where the screen swizzles round and you can use in as a tablet. One of my friends has one...v sexy.


----------



## ChaseFollies (Oct 29, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> uh...you're in the right place...but I know nothing. Best kind of tablet as far as i'm concerned is that nifty Microsoft laptop where the screen swizzles round and you can use in as a tablet. One of my friends has one...v sexy.



Tablet PC, ya I've been contemplating one of those, but one of my buddies said there a specific program that allows you to preset frames and the like.  So you can just print it off and draw inside the frames, kinda the same way you print off pre-generated D&D character sheets kinda thing.


----------

